# Lat pulldowns



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Pulldowns/ups to the front or behind the neck*​
Pulldowns / pull ups to the front3984.78%Pulldowns / pull ups behind the neck715.22%


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just wondered how many people still do pulldowns/pull ups to the behind the neck


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Do all my pulldowns and pullups to the front, but there are still a load of people at the gym i go to that pulldown behind the neck


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Both have their place for different things.

I teach chin ups to the front because they fit in my system that way.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I've tried a couple of times, of pull-downs behind the neck while sitting back-to-front. I found they seem to particularly work the very top of my back. I wouldn't mind incorporating a set into by routine, but can someone clarify the difference between the two. At my gym the onus is to the front to prevent shoulder impingment - but for a single set I don't think it would have a negative effect, right?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

behind for me...

i find the front way involves biciep too much...just imo tho


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> behind for me...


I'd heard that's the way you liked it!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

demon said:


> I'd heard that's the way you liked it!


sh1t man i could have put money on some1 ruining a decent thread with childish comments like that!!! :gun:

ban him!!lmao


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I asked this before, and everyone gave good reasons to do lat pulls to the front and to the rear so i decided to do four sets rather than 3 sets, i do one set to the front, one to the rear and so on and to be honest it does seem to work well and you are doing both front and rear lat pulls so why choose, give it a go


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

demon said:


> I'd heard that's the way you liked it!


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Personally I never do any pulling or pushing exercises behind the neck, I find it puts waay to much pressure on my rotator cuffs.

Jock


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> behind for me...
> 
> i find the front way involves biciep too much...just imo tho


I totally agree, dont feel enough stretching on my back if I do it from the front. Get a good pump from behind the neck.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> I totally agree, dont feel enough stretching on my back if I do it from the front. Get a good pump from behind the neck.


yeah baby my kind of girl! u can really concentrate on the pump from behind


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Trust you to bring it in the gutter as usual!


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Trust you to bring it in the gutter as usual!


Just what I was thinking!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

shoulder joint hurts far too much for me if its behind the neck. front for me


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

demon said:


> Just what I was thinking!


dont u start! u dragged it down on like the 5th post!!lol


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

U drag it down on every single post DB........so ssssshhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> U drag it down on every single post DB........so ssssshhhhhh!!!!!


lies...i've been good recently... :bounce:

now stop hijacking the thread!!!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

because of olympic lifts I do I have really good shoulder flexibility and strength, so behind neck stuff is no problem

train those rotator cuffs!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pullups in front.

Much more natural than behind.

Less chance of injury also.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

I like reverse grip pulldowns to the front, with a good squeeze at the back, get a really full range of motion


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> I like reverse grip pulldowns to the front, with a good squeeze at the back, get a really full range of motion


Hits the biceps more too....


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Hits the biceps more too....


ya i like this style of pull down, find it really hits my lats and bis


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i use to do them behind when i started but i had no idea what muscles i was work.

now i do them in front but leaning back slightly so as to work a bit on biceps and upper back. A bit like doing dumdbell rows i guess...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ouch, your waist is 36-37" : chest 35"

That would make your chest smaller than your waist and you lost 2" on your arms.

i also doubt you have 45% body fat.

I have seen women get up around 30% and maybe a guy or two at that but this is rare.

You are probably 20-25%


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

samurai69 said:


> Do all my pulldowns and pullups to the front, but there are still a load of people at the gym i go to that pulldown behind the neck


see this is one of those things where Im not sure if its a fitness myth or not. Is it really that bad to do presses/chins behind the neck?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cap said:


> see this is one of those things where Im not sure if its a fitness myth or not. Is it really that bad to do presses/chins behind the neck?


If you go deep it is bad on the rotator cuff.

Not a natural movement either.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ANy behind the neck movement isnt functional and is a danger to the Rotator Cuff and AC joint. Front every time.

SD


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Damn skippy doc, agree 100% with that.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jock said:


> Damn skippy doc, agree 100% with that.


I am in agreement with the agreemnt :withstupi


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I do them in front myself. I can go heavier for one and when I do, do them behind, which is never, my outer chest gets sore.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

winger said:


> do, do


Ha ha.......you said do do!


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

I've read its bad for the joints and places so much stress on some or other part of your shoulder that it actually de=activates the very muscle your trying to work..

However some people swear that they can feel it working, when they pulldown behind the neck.

Personally i pulldown to front...the PT at LA fitness told me a should. and he's really built *cough*.


----------



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

All done to the front.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pete said:


> Ha ha.......you said do do!


I said, I said doo doo.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

in front for me, i lean backwards and pull down to chest, works upper back and biceps this way imo.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

I find them both completely differnt exercises with each of them having differnt advantages. Front pull down ,i find it mimic's the pull up if you put ur body in the correct position and lift correctly, therefore it can be a good mass/width builder. As for behind neck, i perform these using a light load and use them primarily as a tying-in exercise. I find it brings out the definition in my lower traps and overall separation of the back muscles.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I think pullups in front are the best for width.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

winger said:


> Well I think pullups in front are the best for width.


I have recently re started pullups (to the front) and i am finding them very good for width (medium grip pulling up to the breast bone)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pullups are the bomb.


----------



## gator_mclusky (Dec 14, 2004)

More comfortable and i get more of a stretch. Easier on the shoulders as well.

Gator


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

I used to do all pull-ups/downs to the back, and it didnt seem to cause any problems, but I noticed the trend is to move to the front, and havent had any problems there either.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

I think you are both right.

Pulling down in on the rear of the neck does leave you open for greater risk of injury, however, it is more effective in targeting the upper traps and rhomboids.

The front will work your lats but less effective for the areas I mentioned above.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

I dont do wide grip at all - Im from the Yatesy school of thinking, close grip all the way for the back - better stretch imo.


----------

